
Beyond Calculations: A Course in Statistical Thinking - yarapavan
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00031305.2018.1505657
======
yarapavan
Abstract:

Statisticians are in general agreement that there are flaws in how science is
currently practiced; there is less agreement in how to make repairs. Our
prescription for a Post-p < 0.05 Era is to develop and teach courses that
expand our view of what constitutes the domain of statistics and thereby
bridge undergraduate statistics coursework and the graduate student experience
of applying statistics in research. Such courses can speed up the process of
gaining statistical wisdom by giving students insight into the human
propensity to make statistical errors, the meaning of a single test within a
research project, ways in which p-values work and don't work as expected, the
role of statistics in the lifecycle of science, and best practices for
statistical communication. The course we have developed follows the story of
how we use data to understand the world, leveraging simulation-based
approaches to perform customized analyses and evaluate the behavior of
statistical procedures. We provide ideas for expanding beyond the traditional
classroom, two example activities, and a course syllabus as well as the set of
statistical best practices for creating and consuming scientific information
that we develop during the course.

